# TF201 Sleeve Case



## BlackDobe

http://www.asus.com/Peripherals_Accessories/Eee_Pad_Accessories/Eee_Pad_Transformer_Prime_TF201_TranSleeve/

I was thinking of picking one of these up for my gf's new Prime (TF201). Has anyone tried any of these or heard anything about them? She likes the similar product that the iPads have but when we were at Best Buy picking up the tablet they didn't have anything in stock.


----------



## Christo

If you look at the reviews on Amazon, they are shitty as hell... I had one on pre-order, and then canceled due to all the terrible reviews...


----------



## BlackDobe

Any suggestions on a good case? She's looking for something very similar to what is listed in the OP.


----------



## Christo

BlackDobe said:


> Any suggestions on a good case? She's looking for something very similar to what is listed in the OP.


I got nothing for ya right now... The transleeve did look like a pretty great idea, but it sounds like the execution left a lot to be desired... There are a lot of bulkier case/lid combos, but honestly the glass is good enough that I'm going without until I find "the perfect [sleeve]"


----------



## BlackDobe

What about Ghost Armor?

Finding a case that isn't too bulky & doesn't suck is hard.


----------



## mkjellgren

Christo said:


> I got nothing for ya right now... The transleeve did look like a pretty great idea, but it sounds like the execution left a lot to be desired... There are a lot of bulkier case/lid combos, but honestly the glass is good enough that I'm going without until I find "the perfect [sleeve]"


Same here. I currently have a 10" neoprene netbook case that works pretty well for general protection while traveling and such but I definitely will be getting some sort of hard case when I find the right one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## MrCollins

Using a roocase from Amazon. It's light and useful whether propping it up or folding flat. Has a magnetic cover flap. Only thing, can't prop it up while charging less you flip it upside down.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe

http://www.hardcandycases.com/candy-convertible-asus-eee-transformer-case.html

I found this on the XDA thread for accessories. The fact it's there leads me to believe that it will work but has anyone tried it or know anything other more about it?


----------



## Christo

BlackDobe said:


> http://www.hardcandy...ormer-case.html
> 
> I found this on the XDA thread for accessories. The fact it's there leads me to believe that it will work but has anyone tried it or know anything other more about it?


Why does that second picture of it being held make it look like it's a 15" tablet??


----------



## BlackDobe

Probably just a generic screen shot. Maybe it's a midget holding it?


----------



## Christo

BlackDobe said:


> Probably just a generic screen shot. Maybe it's a midget holding it?


Midgets need tablets, too!


----------



## nicentral

I have yet to find a decent case for my Prime as well. Ideally, one that you could use undocked and docked without having to remove the case every time you want to dock.


----------



## Boostin82

Be interested to find a 'fucntional' case as well. I have the Ghost armor on my phone, love it. But would be a little weary to throw one on the Prime. I have a Galaxy Tab with an Otterbox around it, and its served its purpose well two young kids.. Don't think I'd let the kids get ahold of the Prime though..


----------

